# Free DVD codec for Windows Media Player 11



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I need to get a decoder for my Windows Media Player 11. I just put a DVD movie into my drive but it will not play just yet. I guess could buy the codecs for around $20. Do they pretty much all do the same tasks for my purpose? OTOH, I am going to search the web for a free DVD codec. What do you all suggests? 

p.s. I just researched the web and I am getting confused because I get the impression that free programs like Media Portal and XBMC are simillar to WMP but they have much more capability. Am I right? What do I have to do to just use something to work inside of WMP? I am running on Window XP SP3. Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would google "free mpeg2 codec". Microsoft recommends purchasing one, you can read about that here.

As always, be very careful with what you download from the internet. Make sure your anti-virus is up to date.


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

mechman,

Thanks for your reply. I did not know that DVD is the same as mpeg2. I see what you mean by all the free stuff on the web. I also searched my old software discs and found a program call PowerDVD 5. This came with the video card (BFG 7800). The DVD is brand new but I have never used it. Given that it has been over 6 years since I put this computer together, is it better to download the most recent free apps? What do you think?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

That PowerDVD should have the codec you need. I'd just use that. :T


----------



## jsluk (Nov 8, 2007)

> PowerDVD should have the codec you need. I'd just use that


mechman, 
I just installed it and it works. Played a DVD movie with no issues. Thanks.


----------

